# Would it be MEAN to put her in this???



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I love this collar, but is this just mean??? I wouldn't keep it on her when she is inside, but to put her name tag on when we're out???
I have to wait until she's older since I won't know her neck size, but I figured I'd ask in the meantime since I've saved the link :wub:

Luxury 7 row Babypink 9/9" Rhinestone dog collar art leather handmade in italy S | eBay


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh it is pretty, and no it wouldn't be mean. I personally don't use collars. Most puppies, when learning to walk outside, will pull, and then the collar pulls tight on their necks. And the neck area can be very sensitive in that situation.

I use harness wear. All the outfits, you see my kids in, are harness wear. It has a little D ring, in the middle of the back of the outfit, that you can attach a leash to. 

They also sell step in harnesses. Perhaps people that use collars for walking can give you more insight. I just tend to stay away from them.

But it is a pretty product.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh, I plan on using a harness..sorry, I should have mentioned that. I just mean to have this on to have a name tag hang on when we're out of the house. I would never use that for a leash.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You could put the collar on for looks, but still use a harness for walks.


edit
Talk about simultaneous posting.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I put a collar on the boys when we go walking it has their id tags and their rabies tags. They are also microchipped. I use step in harnesses to attach their leashes to. I tried looking to see how thick this collar was but couldn't find it anywhere, as long as it's not so thick that it's uncomfortable for them to move their heads, I don't see an issue.  I like a bit of bling on a collar.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

So cute! It does look like a really thick collar though.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

italianna82 said:


> Oh, I plan on using a harness..sorry, I should have mentioned that. I just mean to have this on to have a name tag hang on when we're out of the house. I would never use that for a leash.


Oh sorry sweetheart, I misunderstood :blush: I'm sorry. 



wkomorow said:


> You could put the collar on for looks, but still use a harness for walks.
> 
> 
> edit
> Talk about simultaneous posting.


Now, that's an idea, if the collar isn't too heavy and it may not be, you can call about the weight of it, and then use the harness for walks. 

It is really pretty. Sorry again, that I didn't catch what you meant.

Hugs.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

It does look a bit thick from the pictures-- that's why it's hard to buy things online without seeing them first  While she is really small, you can even get a cat collar with bell so you can hear where she is at all times. 

I put Obi's ID tag on his harness. He has a few collars but since he is so fluffy, you really can't even see them and I barely use them anymore :HistericalSmiley: I love the different harnesses that are out there-- functional and fashionable!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

It looks like a very thick collar and thick leather collars can be uncomfortable. I have a Susan Lanci collar with rhinestones for Sprite. I also have the Susan Lanci pink big bow harness for her. Both are made of ultrasuede and are very soft. I have the crystal puppy collar for Sprite in puppy pink CA Crystal Paws - Susan Lanci Designs.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

hoaloha said:


> It does look a bit thick from the pictures-- that's why it's hard to buy things online without seeing them first  While she is really small, you can even get a cat collar with bell so you can hear where she is at all times.
> 
> I put Obi's ID tag on his harness. He has a few collars but since he is so fluffy, you really can't even see them and I barely use them anymore :HistericalSmiley: I love the different harnesses that are out there-- functional and fashionable!


 
That's what I love about the harnesses, their little outfits, but yet functional at the same time. And so easy to put on. Thank heavens, I get one ready and all 3 are going bannans, because they know they are going for a walk, it's like an I love lucy show :blink: I do Leo first, as he gets the most excited.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

harrysmom said:


> It looks like a very thick collar and thick leather collars can be uncomfortable. I have a Susan Lanci collar with rhinestones for Sprite. I also have the Susan Lanci pink big bow harness for her. Both are made of ultrasuede and are very soft. I have the crystal puppy collar for Sprite in puppy pink CA Crystal Paws - Susan Lanci Designs.


 
I LOVE Susan Lanci items. Gorgeous.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hehehe...that's cute. I think I am going to use a step-in harness. I have SO many clothes for her, so I'm sure shell have plenty to wear and I think the step-in will allow me to keep them on while she's in the harnes. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

harrysmom said:


> It looks like a very thick collar and thick leather collars can be uncomfortable. I have a Susan Lanci collar with rhinestones for Sprite. I also have the Susan Lanci pink big bow harness for her. Both are made of ultrasuede and are very soft. I have the crystal puppy collar for Sprite in puppy pink CA Crystal Paws - Susan Lanci Designs.


:wub: I LOVE Susan Lanci designs! Gunna wait till Tucker is full grown and then get him a nice set from one of her collections


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sorry, I just got all the other replies.
Yes, I thought it looked a little thick too. The bottom pictures look like they are all different sizes, but you can't tell for sure. I may have to email them and just ask.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It wouldn't be mean at all. I was thinking of buying that "Bling for your Bitch" necklace for MiMi, but I realized it would hardly be visible. Even hair that is less than an inch long will hide the necklace.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Now Anna....... You really have GOT to stop buying stuff for Gucci, you're going to end up in the poo house!!!! LOL just kidding, that collar is adorable... Like a necklace for a fluff!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Deb, I guess if one is headed to the poor house, one should do it in style:

Gucci - medium adjustable dog collar with signature web. 155149H900T8460

How much do you think it costs to make.

At least they offer free shipping.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

It is very pretty! But if you keep her coat longer you'll never see it. Maybe you should get her a tiara instead!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Deb, I guess if one is headed to the poor house, one should do it in style:
> 
> Gucci - medium adjustable dog collar with signature web. 155149H900T8460
> 
> ...


Whoa!!!!! Too many of those items would put me in the poor house!!! Maybe Anna will buy that Gucci collar for her little Gucci! And..... They should offer FREE shipping at that price!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Deb, I guess if one is headed to the poor house, one should do it in style:
> 
> Gucci - medium adjustable dog collar with signature web. 155149H900T8460
> 
> ...


:HistericalSmiley: that's style? I guess I've never had any sense of style anyway! Gah I can't believe ... for a little strip of nylon and the name Gucci stamped in metal...


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Now Anna....... You really have GOT to stop buying stuff for Gucci, you're going to end up in the poo house!!!! LOL just kidding, that collar is adorable... Like a necklace for a fluff!!!


HEHEHEHE!!!! No, you're right. But, instead of buying shoes and purses for me, I'm buying things for Gucci. It will slow down once I have everything I need...cause I really NEED this bling collar...lol!

As for the Gucci collar, I love Gucci (hence the reason I would name my baby that)...but that is NOT for her. Now THIS one Gucci - adjustable dog collar 247245AZA1G5702 would be my speed. OOH....that IS really cute.....ok, NOW I'm going to the poor house!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes yes yes!!! I would get that one!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

italianna82 said:


> HEHEHEHE!!!! No, you're right. But, instead of buying shoes and purses for me, I'm buying things for Gucci. It will slow down once I have everything I need...cause I really NEED this bling collar...lol!
> 
> As for the Gucci collar, I love Gucci (hence the reason I would name my baby that)...but that is NOT for her. Now THIS one Gucci - adjustable dog collar 247245AZA1G5702 would be my speed. OOH....that IS really cute.....ok, NOW I'm going to the poor house!!!


 
That is soooo pretty. Hey don't feel bad, for buying things for your baby, I am known as the bed lady, I have so many beds for the babies :blink: I refuse to count. LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My concern would be her hair tangling on or between the stones.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

here is the one I favor.

Swarovski Crystal Dog Collar - Crystal Clear 5 Rows


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> HEHEHEHE!!!! No, you're right. But, instead of buying shoes and purses for me, I'm buying things for Gucci. It will slow down once I have everything I need...cause I really NEED this bling collar...lol!
> 
> As for the Gucci collar, I love Gucci (hence the reason I would name my baby that)...but that is NOT for her. Now THIS one Gucci - adjustable dog collar 247245AZA1G5702 would be my speed. OOH....that IS really cute.....ok, NOW I'm going to the poor house!!!


Gucci for your baby Gucci! How cute! I love the pink collar. Seeing these things are gonna put me in the poor house!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sylie said:


> here is the one I favor.
> 
> Swarovski Crystal Dog Collar - Crystal Clear 5 Rows


That is cute!!! And def a lot cheaper than the Gucci one!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

italianna82 said:


> HEHEHEHE!!!! No, you're right. But, instead of buying shoes and purses for me, I'm buying things for Gucci. It will slow down once I have everything I need...cause I really NEED this bling collar...lol!
> 
> As for the Gucci collar, I love Gucci (hence the reason I would name my baby that)...but that is NOT for her. Now THIS one Gucci - adjustable dog collar 247245AZA1G5702 would be my speed. OOH....that IS really cute.....ok, NOW I'm going to the poor house!!!


I don't like that so much. I've been there, done that with Gucci, and I kind of think the whole line is a fraud. Once upon a time, Gucci meant something, not any more. 

They used to make shoes that felt like butter on your feet...now they make ridiculous designs that make your ankles bleed...yes, I speak from the experience of bloody ankles after two hours in my insanely expensive Gucci shoes. So man, too many design houses have gone down the drain...and, sadly IMO Gucci is one of them. It is a cute name for a fluff, but a total fraud as a design house. Again, IMNHO.


----------

